# Constable SWAT Team Membership



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm moving to the Ayer, MA area and would very much like to become a Massachusetts constable, Do they have SWAT teams and if so how do I sign up? I have my own emergency lights in my POV and own an EOTECH.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

You had me for a second.... Was about to lose faith in humanity...


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

They sometimes think they do. 😆









Late-night constables operation left mother, children terrified


It was just after 11 p.m. on a Tuesday night in May when the pounding on the door woke up Serena Heard and her three children.




www.wcvb.com





In reality, one of the few good things about the “Police Reform” law is that it cut the balls off of whacker constables making criminal arrests who aren’t graduates of the full-time police academy (which there aren’t many).

The downside is that it also prohibits them from making capias arrests (deadbeat dads), which police cannot do (civil process).


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

It blew my mind how much these people were allowed to do with no real training or oversight. In every state I’ve worked in, you can’t have any sort of police authority without attending a full police academy and being certified by the criminal justice board.

But who enforces child support warrants there? The sheriff’s office? Here where I work the court issues an order for arrest for contempt if child support isn’t paid. The sheriff’s office rather than city police generally goes out and looks for those OFA’s specifically. However, any officer can make an arrest for a child support OFA. I’ve arrested deadbeat dads that I’ve come in contact with on campus when I find out they have an OFA out.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

EUPD377 said:


> It blew my mind how much these people were allowed to do with no real training or oversight. In every state I’ve worked in, you can’t have any sort of police authority without attending a full police academy and being certified by the criminal justice board.
> 
> But who enforces child support warrants there? The sheriff’s office? Here where I work the court issues an order for arrest for contempt if child support isn’t paid. The sheriff’s office rather than city police generally goes out and looks for those OFA’s specifically. However, any officer can make an arrest for a child support OFA. I’ve arrested deadbeat dads that I’ve come in contact with on campus when I find out they have an OFA out.


Under MGL (Massachusetts General Laws), the only people who can serve civil process (which includes child support warrants) are constables and deputy sheriffs. 

The exception is when a judge orders a capias warrant entered into the Warrant Management System (WMS), which any police officer in the state can access, but it usually has to be an egregious offense for that to happen.

I’ve assisted many constables with capias warrants, and I’ve always been happy to do so. Deadbeat dads absolutely infuriate me, and 90+% of constables (as well as actual, not honorary/reserve deputy sheriffs) I’ve dealt with have been professional, know their role, and stick to it.

Unfortunately, it’s the 10% or so of whackers who want to play cop that make the headlines.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm moving to the Ayer, MA area and would very much like to become a Massachusetts constable, Do they have SWAT teams and if so how do I sign up? I have my own emergency lights in my POV and own an EOTECH.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


there’s probably only a few people left here that remember those posts.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

zm88 said:


> there’s probably only a few people left here that remember those posts.


It it's anymore than 10 I would be shocked. But they were classics.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

zm88 said:


> there’s probably only a few people left here that remember those posts.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

That was way back in ought seven, no, no... 'twas ought six! Good times, good times... *rocking chair creaking.

Great callback, niteowl!


----------

